# How do I Upgrade my Mac OS X to Mac OS Leopard



## dulisaid (May 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I am new to Mac machines and i am still learning them. Someone told me that the new Mac OS Leopard is more user friendly than the previous versions. The question is; how do I upgrade? Do I have to buy a new DVD or I can upgrade online without purchasing a new DVD? Thanking you in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have to buy the new OS. Just like going from Windows 95 to 98 to XP and Vista, you have to buy the upgrade from 10.2 or 10.3 or 10.4 to 10.5.


----------



## dulisaid (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Sinclair! I will advice the user to do so.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

FYI - when you purchase a new version of mac os x you get free 90 days of OS X support directly from apple so I would recommend you call applecare to have them walk you or the user thru the process. apple support is not as painful as mcrosoft.

REMEMBER ALWAYS BACKUP YOUR DATA!


----------

